# Question about Pioneer CD Changers



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey all got a quick question.
I got the DEH-P760MP Pioneer Premier HU which plays MP3s & WMAs and im thinking of getting a Pioneer (premier probobly) CD changer but from what i see none of the Pioneer CD changers play mp3s or wma's ...is that correct?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i tried to find one that plays mp3s as well but couldnt


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

my friend has an eclipse cd changer. The changer is able to read mp3s but won't play unless you have an addon called Eclipse Commander (Ecom). I was wondering if Pioneer CD changers have lasers that read mp3s but maybe you need a Pioneer HU that reads mp3s (which i have). I dont feel like buying one and testing it and then returning it


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

contact pioneer they should be able to tell you.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

too lazy


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

yeah, what they said. 
call Pioneer and ask them. they will know and it will save you hours of looking around on the 'net and asking questions to people who don't truthfully know the answer.

and when you find out, come back here and tell all of us.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> yeah, what they said.
> call Pioneer and ask them. they will know and it will save you hours of looking around on the 'net and asking questions to people who don't truthfully know the answer.
> 
> and when you find out, come back here and tell all of us.


thanks


----------

